# Rookie / Sophomore game thread



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Game currently on TNT.

Talk about it here!

Roy and Aldridge are starters!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

o that almost dunk was nuts!! cmon roy finish!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

That would've been a top play of the year dunk.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Go Brandon, make your case for Rookie/Sophomore game MVP!

13 points, 1 reb, 3 assists, 1 steal.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Great.. Daniel Gibson with 21 points all on three-pointers.. wasn't this guy supposed to be injured? He should save of that for the 3-point shootout. haha


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> Great.. Daniel Gibson with 21 points all on three-pointers.. wasn't this guy supposed to be injured? He should save of that for the 3-point shootout. haha


That's a good thing! I love Gibson! Roy is just warming up for the All-Star game haha. Gibson is just warming up for the three point contest. All Roy wants is a win tonight to revenge the lost last year


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm loving all this positive Portland talk. Considering the team's recent struggles, it's nice to just kick bad and hear how much they love Roy and where the team is headed.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

funny that they're talking about who they'd take to start a franchise and ended up mentioning about 5 guys but nobody mentioned durant.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The ear-rockery is abundant.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy had the best overall game, only taking 10 shots to get 17 points, dished out 7 dimes..la with 14 9 and 4 too...nice


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank goodness Horford was taken out! He was killin' LMA, who scored 12 of his 18 pts when Horford was out.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Blaze and hefty-bag version of Blaze (dunno the technical term for that one) were both there


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Blaze is like that mascot from the movie "The 6th Man" with Marlon Waynes, he misses a ton of dunks and shots, yet it's still fun to watch.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

-Sonny- said:


> Thank goodness Horford was taken out! He was killin' LMA, who scored 12 of his 18 pts when Horford was out.


yet horford wasn't good enough to put his team over the top against us in the regular and preseason..la with 18,9, 3 stl,4 asst, and 2 blks...one of the best performances of the night along with Roy, Farmar, and Williams


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

anyone see sean williams flippin the bird to everyone after the game?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

You know I think KP could be looking at possibly wanting to get Gibson some day...mainly because Gibson and LMA are such good friends after playing together in Texas hehe.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

-Sonny- said:


> Thank goodness Horford was taken out! He was killin' LMA, who scored 12 of his 18 pts when Horford was out.



their performances had little to do with each other. LA was just a little nervous at first then got it going when he relaxed, led the team in rebounds, and was the only player in the game with 2 blocks. he also looked like the only big in the game who could pass worth a crap.

bargnani had zero rebounds. if you're gonna call anyone a softy why don't you single him out lol.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The fact that anyone takes anything away from this game tells me all I need to know about their basketball acumen.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

so true wastro


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Durant is a chucker, in only 27 mins he still managed to jack up 19 shots


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Well it was a nice diversion, but the assertion that anyone out there had a nice "game" is kind of stretch; this was a dunk and shoot drill.

It was nice to see everyone surprised at Brandon's huge hops though.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, Eric, even when you're not at the game you're at the game. Quite a few _Bones_ commercials being shown tonight.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Way to make Portland proud Brandon and LaMarcus!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I sort of hope Brandon shows more of his athletic ability for this last part of the season haha--he's got some serious sneaky athleticism...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Some sweet photos... Crazy hops by Brandon Roy!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Some love for LaMarcus..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Another perspective of Roy's dunk attempt


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I vote "more dunk attempts" from Brandon.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> anyone see sean williams flippin the bird to everyone after the game?


i believe he was doing that too LaMarcus and accompanied that with a "**** you", me and my dad rewinded that a few times to make sure we actually saw it too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Blazer Freak said:


> i believe he was doing that too LaMarcus and accompanied that with a "**** you", me and my dad rewinded that a few times to make sure we actually saw it too.


I missed this completely - was taht like jokingly or was he pissed or something?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I missed this completely - was taht like jokingly or was he pissed or something?


I think he might have been joking. Here's a link I got off of the Jersey board:

Sean Williams and LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Even if it WAS a joke--there's no need for that on national TV and in an arena full of kids. Hope to never see his disgusting face again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Entity said:


> I think he might have been joking. Here's a link I got off of the Jersey board:
> 
> Sean Williams and LaMarcus Aldridge


Thanks. Yea I'd assume they were poking fun at each other prior to that or something.

Was innapropriate I guess but you have to understand that these guys are like 20 and at an all-star weekend event. It's not like he went out and did it in public either, he probably forgot or didn't realise the camera was gona be on him or wateva.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> It's not like he went out and did it in public either


True, it's not _like_ that. It _is_ that. He did go out and do it in public.

barfo


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Entity said:


> Man, Eric, even when you're not at the game you're at the game. Quite a few _Bones_ commercials being shown tonight.


I know! And I was IN the commercials! For the last few weeks they've been using commercials that I wasn't in and I felt left out of all the fun. But it seriously kicks *** to be on a commercial during an NBA event. I was happy about it.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> i believe he was doing that too LaMarcus and accompanied that with a "**** you", me and my dad rewinded that a few times to make sure we actually saw it too.




that was obviously meant for GIBSON lol, since he did it instead of shaking his hand in the line. LA just happened to be in front of him when he did it. had nothing to do with LA.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

whomever Williams directed it at, it was stupid and unprofessional ... this isn't rec ball at the local park.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> that was obviously meant for GIBSON lol, since he did it instead of shaking his hand in the line. LA just happened to be in front of him when he did it. had nothing to do with LA.


Have another look. He ignores Gibson, puts his hand on LaMarcus' shoulder with his finger in his face, leans in and clearly says "**** you" directly to LaMarcus. Gibson was already past him by the time he said it. I didn't really get the feeling he was joking, partly because I got the feeling LaMarcus was a little uncomfortable. But what the hell do I know? :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

BBert said:


> Have another look. He ignores Gibson, puts his hand on LaMarcus' shoulder with his finger in his face, leans in and clearly says "**** you" directly to LaMarcus. Gibson was already past him by the time he said it. I didn't really get the feeling he was joking, partly because I got the feeling LaMarcus was a little uncomfortable. But what the hell do I know? :biggrin:


EDIT:
ok i take it back, it's not meant for gibson since williams was apparently feuding with roy during the game.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The only thing I noticed during the game was Williams and BRoy talkin a little smack to each other while BRoy was shooting free throws after attempting a Dominique on Williams grill! I swear when he tried to throw that dunk down I jumped off the couch and screamed! PS- LA looked really good in that up-tempo type of game. I hope next year we speed things up!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody else loving the fact that B. Roy seems to have something of an intimidation factor on the court ... sorta like the whole Gay v. Roy incident in the NCAA tournament a couple of years ago.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> The only thing I noticed during the game was Williams and BRoy talkin a little smack to each other while BRoy was shooting free throws after attempting a Dominique on Williams grill! I swear when he tried to throw that dunk down I jumped off the couch and screamed!


O-Live article on the game



> Brandon Roy received the pass and elevated himself for a dunk attempt. Sean Williams jumped a split-second later to block the shot. Roy crashed into Williams, sending the rookie defender sprawling before the referee whistled Williams for a foul.
> 
> Roy shot Williams a look and the two continued to trash-talk while Roy attempted free throws.
> 
> "I tried to dunk one on him," Roy said. "I said, 'I almost had you on ESPN.' "


Haha!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

barfo said:


> True, it's not _like_ that. It _is_ that. He did go out and do it in public.
> 
> barfo


Well it was clever and all but yea, you're wasting your time.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Well it was clever and all but yea, you're wasting your time.


No, don't give up on yourself. You can still learn English.

barfo


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

barfo said:


> No, don't give up on yourself. You can still learn English.
> 
> barfo


k thanks man. any more "jokes"?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I rewatched the end several times and it appears that Sean Williams was saying "**** you" to all the players jokingly. He probably thought it would be funny to cuss at them instead of shaking hands and saying, "Good game".


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Darkwebs said:


> I rewatched the end several times and it appears that Sean Williams was saying "**** you" to all the players jokingly. He probably thought it would be funny to cuss at them instead of shaking hands and saying, "Good game".


Could be. I hope that was the case. That still would make him an idiot, but not a malicious one. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BBert said:


> Could be. I hope that was the case. That still would make him an idiot, but not a malicious one. :biggrin:


Yea, exactly. He's still a bit stupid but he wasn't being disrespectful or whatever you want to take out of it..


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I get the impression Sean Williams is just a little too immature sometimes. Probably didn't mean anything mean, but he just doesn't know any better.

He's a freak of nature, but has a lot of growing up to do.


----------

